# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Comment publier une application iOS sur l'Apple Store ? (sans avoir de Mac ni d'Iphone)

## mecmec

Bonjour,

Je vais raconter mon histoire concernant une application mobile que j'ai ouvert  partir de octobre 2014 via le navigateur d'un Iphone ou d'un autre mobile qui a accs  internet. 

A partir de octobre 2014 j'ouvre une application cr avec nodeJS et je le rend dispo en navigateur par un nom de domaine rserv aux mobiles (le systme tourne en https - port 443). Je tournais  15 connects en simultane grand maximum entre octobre 2014 et fvrier 2015.

 partir de Fvrier 2015 je dcide de toucher  Eclipse et au SDK Android et jintgre l'application Nodejs (https) dans une iframe pour l'ouvrir via une application Android. Le 10 fvrier 2015 l'application est publi sur Google Play (en validant les 25$). J'utilise l'mulateur GenyMotion pour tester mon appli android car j'ai pas de tlphone ni de tablette Android.

L'application android fonctionne niquel et va trs vite a atteindre du 20 connects simultanes au bout de 1 mois puis  partir de mars/avril 2015 a dpasse parfois 30 connects simultanes.
Depuis environ une semaine je reois du 60 connects en simultane.

Mais il y a un gros problme, car a ne concerne que l'appli android, les autres comme iOS doivent toujours passer par le navigateur et sa dpasse jamais 5 connects en simultanes. Je me souviens que vers le mois de mars j'ai bidouill sur un hackintosh (en VM) et j'ai install Xcode et j'ai essay de reproduire tout ce que j'ai fait en identique sur Eclipse/SDK Android et donc j'ai cr mon projet sur Xcode et on va dire qu'il est 99% fini (il reste des bugs  rgler et de loptimisations) et depuis fin avril 2015 le projet est en attente d'tre publier sur l'appstore mais en tout cas l'appli fonctionne super bien via le simulateur de xcode. 

J'aimerais juste publier l'appli une bonne fois pour toute dans l'appstore mais je coince toujours sur les cas suivants :

- pour publier une appli dans l'appstore a coute 99 par an. (hyper cher en vers google play qui demande 25$ par an.)
- j'ai pas de tlphone ni aucune tablette iOS (j'ai que le simulator de xcode)
- j'ai un hackintosh
- je suis pas sr que l'appli iOS fonctionnera autant que l'appli android (en tant que statistiques)
- j'ai peur de pas pouvoir rsoudre les problmes ou les bugs de l'appli car j'ai pas de Iphone ni aucun mulateur iOS pour tester (j'ai que le simulator de iOS)
- L'application fonctionne avec Nodejs et le websocket.

Avec tous les problmes cits ci-dessus, est-ce que c'est possible de publier l'appli sur l'appstore ou c'est mort ?


Aussi :

Savez vous si il est possible de se connecter sur l'appstore avec un Windows et publier l'appli ? ou il faut obligatoirement passer par un Mac (hakintosh) ?.

Savez-vous si il est possible de compiler une appli iOS cre avec xcode et tester cette appli directement sur un iphone jailbreak (qui ne sera pas branch sur l'ordinateur) ?

Merci
Salutations.

----------


## LeBzul

Salut,
Je pense que le mieux pour publier est de le faire depuis un mac; je ne sais pas s'il existe des alternatives autres. Cela prend en gros 10  20 min grand max, tu peux peut tre utiliser un Mac d'un ami ?

Mise  part un problme financier, les autres soucis que tu cites ne n'en sont pas.
Apple met  disposition TestFight qui permet d'installer par internet des applications beta sur les iphones; il suffit d'une adresse email valide (Avec une limite max d'adresses). Si tu as des amis qui ont un iPhone tu peux les faire tester facilement donc. Par contre, ca ne se ferra pas  chaque compilation, mais quand tu penses tre arriv  quelques chose de fonctionnelles.

Dev avec les simulateurs n'est pas la meilleur solution, mais ca  le mrite d'exister et peut te permettre d'arriver  un rsultat suffisant.

Pour ce qui est des bugs, je te conseil d'installer Crashlytics ( sur android aussi ) qui fonctionne plutt pas mal pour remonter les bug des utilisateurs. Cela t'aideras surement  rsoudre les ventuels problmes.

Bon courage.

----------


## mecmec

Bonjour,

J'ai fait le fou, j'me suis pay une licence Apple Developer  99 par an, et ma premire application est en attente de validation et fonctionnel via 3 iphones de 3 personnes qui ont test l'appli dont un trs proche et dont j'ai tout vu.

Voici un rcapitulatif :




> Savez vous si il est possible de se connecter sur l'appstore avec un Windows et publier l'appli ? ou il faut obligatoirement passer par un Mac (hakintosh) ?


Il est possible de se connecter sur "Itunes Connect" via un Windows et tout grer comme il faut, par contre pour l'upload de l'application il faut avoir mis le login/password sur Xcode sur le hackintosh (ou alors on peut utiliser "Application Loader 3", une fois l'upload fait, on peut grer via un navigateur windows de l'app dans Itunes Connect sans problme.





> Savez-vous si il est possible de compiler une appli iOS cre avec xcode et tester cette appli directement sur un iphone jailbreak (qui ne sera pas branch sur l'ordinateur).?


Il est possible d'utiliser le systme bta-testeur dans Itunes Connect et y mettre des Apple ID et la personne (un proche) peut installer l'appli via Testflight sans problme.
Pour le simulateur de Xcode, il fonctionne super bien et il reproduit les mme bugs qu'un vrai iphone et donc c'est plutt cool ce simulateur qui ressemble presque  un mulateur mais il semble juste trs limit.


Pour les screens, il suffit de faire une capture d'cran de notre navigateur (en retirant les scrollbars de Windows avec firebug) et il faut utiliser un module firefox qui fait des screen du navigateur en super haute qualit (trs gros pixel), a tombe bien c'est a qu'il faut car Apple demande des capture d'cran qui vont de 7??  1500 pixels et il faut que l'cran et non pas le contour d'un iphone, et il suffit de modifi avec photoshop pour faire en sorte de mettre le contenu de l'cran avec les bons pixels et a passera c'est sr !

99 par an sa ne fait que 8,25 par mois, moins cher que mon VPN qui tourne  50 par trimestre (4x50 = 150 environ l'anne - j'arrive pas  croire que je paye a chaque anne :o - il faudrait que je me limite)

En rsum:
-C'est tout  fait possible d'avoir une licence apple developper en codant en VM sur un hakintosh (en tant  l'aise, c'est bien grand, par contre le clavier pc ne va pas trop surtout avec les caracteres du genre ";" "." etc...)
-J'ai Xcode 5.? et je programme en iOS 7 (pas le choix car j'ai que a, j'ai un hackintosh Lion Mountain et j'ai jamais trouv de Yosminite qui fonctionne en VM et c'est pas le tout d'avoir cette OS, il faut aussi un Xcode 6 ou 7 avec iOS 8.? mais c'est payant) mais le OS fait genre 5 Go et le Xcode au moins 3 Go (puis quelques autres trucs qu'il faut aussi qui tourne souvent dans les 300-800 Mo)
-prvoir un testeur sur un vrai iphone capable de faire des screens et des vidos et lui demander de reproduire les bugs qu'on sent (a se passe plutt bien).




> Dev avec les simulateurs n'est pas la meilleur solution, mais ca  le mrite d'exister et peut te permettre d'arriver  un rsultat suffisant.


en effet.

Merci, salutations

----------

